# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Frankie & Jamie

## xCharliex

Well apparently its true about Jamie falling for Frankie, although Frankie isnt interested, its meant to be a huge storyline coming over to rival EE. Ive posted it here as i have no definate source its just what ive heard

----------


## Lennie

I knew the moment the Baldwins came in they would do this storyline - bit like Linda and Mark's affair.

Though i wouldnt mind seeing Adam falling for Frankie, its makes it interesting as Danny and Adam are half brothers

----------


## Luna

i read this a while ago - but wasnt too sure about the source

----------


## Lennie

Apparently it says the similar thing in the Inside Soap magazine

----------


## harvest

yeh in inside soap it says something like can frankie control her lust........ooooo i wonder who they could be talking about!

----------


## Surfer Rosa

> Well apparently its true about Jamie falling for Frankie, although Frankie isnt interested, its meant to be a huge storyline coming over to rival EE. Ive posted it here as i have no definate source its just what ive heard


Now why doesn't that surprise me!   :Smile:  
Well it will probably be the usual, Frankie will tell Jamie where to go at first - but she will eventually cave and then say it was a mistake, but still carry on seeing him. Then they will keep it a secret and at some point in the future Danny will find out!

----------


## Luna

> Now why doesn't that surprise me!   
> Well it will probably be the usual, Frankie will tell Jamie where to go at first - but she will eventually cave and then say it was a mistake, but still carry on seeing him. Then they will keep it a secret and at some point in the future Danny will find out!


Sounds exactly how it will happen

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

It's just soooo predictable.  Why can't it be like real life where a person brings another person up who isn't blood related and it doesn't lead to the bedroom??

You watch - Toya will be back at Christmas, jumping in the sack with Les!

I love my corrie but even I have to admit that this is such a lazy storyline.

----------


## Siobhan

> I knew the moment the Baldwins came in they would do this storyline - bit like Linda and Mark's affair.
> 
> Though i wouldnt mind seeing Adam falling for Frankie, its makes it interesting as Danny and Adam are half brothers


would rather see frankie and adam... with Jamie it is too much like incest

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> It's just soooo predictable.  Why can't it be like real life where a person brings another person up who isn't blood related and it doesn't lead to the bedroom??
> 
> You watch - Toya will be back at Christmas, jumping in the sack with Les!
> 
> I love my corrie [and other soaps] but even I have to admit that this is such a lazy storyline.


Agree.

----------


## xStephaniex

hmmm i dunno ! frankie wouldn't would she ? - but then this is a soap were talking about.

----------


## Cornishbabe

I toughtthis was just jameies mum trying to cause a arguement

----------


## dddMac1

if Jamie and Frankie where to get to gether that would really annoy Danny

----------


## Bree

i dunno if they would make a good couple but it would really annoy danny

----------

